# Sasquatch!



## April




----------



## CrusaderFrank

A friend of mine swears she saw one in rural Washington State in the 1970's. 

They're just Gigantopithicus that didn't get the "We're supposed to be extinct" memo

Gigantopithecus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## April

Gigantopithecus...say that three times in a row. 

I hear they're thriving in parts of Floridas marshlands. 
Some not so discreet...


----------



## laughinReaper

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 22528



Sasquach wears briefs? who Knew?


----------



## April

laughinReaper said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasquach wears briefs? who Knew?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know, right? I kinda figured him to be a boxers kinda guy..


----------



## cereal_killer

CrusaderFrank said:


> A friend of mine swears she saw one in rural Washington State in the 1970's.
> 
> They're just Gigantopithicus that didn't get the "We're supposed to be extinct" memo
> 
> Gigantopithecus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I thought they walked on all fours?


----------



## laughinReaper

cereal_killer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine swears she saw one in rural Washington State in the 1970's.
> 
> They're just Gigantopithicus that didn't get the "We're supposed to be extinct" memo
> 
> Gigantopithecus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they walked on all fours?
Click to expand...


I don't think so. I remember seeing a program a few years back and they had them walking upright. I agree that bigfoot is Gigantopithecus. In China they found bones of Gigantopithecus in the same area where bigfoots are still being seen. I understand why science can't come out and say yes they do exsist when they can't get a body,but with all the sightinings it leaves me little doubt they have to still be around.


----------



## TNHarley

Someone told me on a similar thread I started, " Bigfoots dont bury their dead". May be true. How the hell do we know? Just because they donot bury their dead does not mean they are not real. Good point though. We are still discovering new species. Im sure they dont bury their dead either.


----------



## laughinReaper

TNHarley said:


> Someone told me on a similar thread I started, " Bigfoots dont bury their dead". May be true. How the hell do we know? Just because they donot bury their dead does not mean they are not real. Good point though. We are still discovering new species. Im sure they dont bury their dead either.



the bones were found deep in a cave so I'm thinking that to them that is some type of burial. Kinda makes sense. Early man lived in caves and also buried their dead in caves. That could also explain the lack of bodies in the woods.


----------



## Dabs

I like unknown......I am not 100% certain I believe in all things such as Bigfoot, Loch Nessie, UFOS..etc........ but one never knows what else exists!


----------



## PredFan

In order for Sasquatch to exist, there would have to be a sustainable population, and that population would be too large not to be known to everyone these days.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Holy sh*t it's a Snatchsquatch! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpGPEQqttao"]DISTURBING DIRTY SNATCHSQUATCH FOOTAGE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog

No such critter.  It's all a hoax.


----------



## Moonglow

The only time you see a Big Foot around is when you are eating beef jerky, you know that.


----------



## CandySlice

I had a sasquatch but I got rid of him several years ago. All he ever did was drink beer, watch sports and fart.


----------



## CandySlice

Mad Scientist said:


> Holy sh*t it's a Snatchsquatch!
> 
> DISTURBING DIRTY SNATCHSQUATCH FOOTAGE - YouTube



That's IT!!! THAT'S WHAT I SAW!!!


----------



## PredFan

CandySlice said:


> I had a sasquatch but I got rid of him several years ago. All he ever did was drink beer, watch sports and fart.



What are you doing on the computer honey, did I say you could leave the kitchen?


----------



## CandySlice

PredFan said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a sasquatch but I got rid of him several years ago. All he ever did was drink beer, watch sports and fart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing on the computer honey, did I say you could leave the kitchen?
Click to expand...


You sound just like my squatch. That's why he's not around anymore.


----------



## CandySlice

But I will admit I like that show, 'Finding Bigfoot'. Watching those hoosiers wandering around in the dark has to be one of the funniest things on record.
I will make a prediction: Sooner or later one of those fools is going to be attacked by a mountain lion or a homeowner.


----------



## April

Mad Scientist said:


> Holy sh*t it's a Snatchsquatch!
> 
> DISTURBING DIRTY SNATCHSQUATCH FOOTAGE - YouTube


----------



## April

Moonglow said:


> The only time you see a Big Foot around is when you are eating beef jerky, you know that.





[ame=http://youtu.be/V4KV4ofZTYQ]Messin With Sasquatch! Cold One!(web only) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Moonglow said:


> The only time you see a Big Foot around is when you are eating beef jerky, you know that.



Hmmmmm...makes a body wonder what the jerky was marinated in prior to drying!


----------



## peach174

CandySlice said:


> But I will admit I like that show, 'Finding Bigfoot'. Watching those hoosiers wandering around in the dark has to be one of the funniest things on record.
> I will make a prediction: Sooner or later one of those fools is going to be attacked by a mountain lion or a homeowner.



They get permission from the homeowners before they go on the property and all the surrounding areas of all the homeowners.
There is too many people that are filming and directing the show, behind the scenes, making too much noise, for any mountain lion or bears ar any other wild creatures to come near them.


----------



## jan

> There is too many people that are filming and directing the show, behind the scenes, making too much noise, for any mountain lion or bears ar any other wild creatures to come near them.



Then why on Earth would Bigfoot want to come close?  

Personally, I think the Bigfoot shows are stupid!  This group of folks go out into the woods hearing a noise and saying "that's a squatch"!!!  As if they know what they're talking about!  Like they're some sort of expert of Bigfoot?    I mean..how would they know the inner workings of a Squatch?    It's not as if any bones have been found or anything.

Changing the subject just a tad...I feel the same way about "Alien astronaut theorists"...I mean...is that a real job catagory now??Q???    However...I do find those shows quite entertaining and thought provoking as well.  But the Bigfoot shows just seem stupid to me.  They make no real case for Bigfoot...their just chasing shadows!


----------



## peach174

jan said:


> There is too many people that are filming and directing the show, behind the scenes, making too much noise, for any mountain lion or bears ar any other wild creatures to come near them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why on Earth would Bigfoot want to come close?
> 
> Personally, I think the Bigfoot shows are stupid!  This group of folks go out into the woods hearing a noise and saying "that's a squatch"!!!  As if they know what they're talking about!  Like they're some sort of expert of Bigfoot?    I mean..how would they know the inner workings of a Squatch?    It's not as if any bones have been found or anything.
> 
> Changing the subject just a tad...I feel the same way about "Alien astronaut theorists"...I mean...is that a real job catagory now??Q???    However...I do find those shows quite entertaining and thought provoking as well.  But the Bigfoot shows just seem stupid to me.  They make no real case for Bigfoot...their just chasing shadows!
Click to expand...



They are just shows for entrainment that is all.
It can be pretty funny sometimes.
Like when Bobo was watching through his camera and fell down the stairs of the back porch he was on.
Or when he broke a lot of glass lab equipment, when they were getting hair samples analyzed.


----------



## 007

Man claims he saw Bigfoot on Texas river » Online Extras: News to Note » hgazette.com, Haverhill, MA



AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 22528


----------



## tjvh

I saw a Sasquatch once... It was cruising through the parking lot of a Grateful Dead show in the mid eighties. And yes... It did smell bad.


----------



## whitehall

I kinda hope they are real but wouldn't you think the well financed expeditions with infra-red digital stealth cameras on every freaking tree would come up with something other than pictures of deer and raccoons?


----------



## Dabs

Harry and the Hendersons.....there's a sasquatch I would like to meet


----------



## whitehall

Dabs said:


> Harry and the Hendersons.....there's a sasquatch I would like to meet



Just Harry. The Hendersons were people.


----------



## Gracie

Now I need to google Gigantopithicus


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Uh,...*Yes*?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ringel05

I still contend that Sasquatch are mentally challenged Wookies and earth is the Wookie asylum........


----------



## April

Ringel05 said:


> I still contend that Sasquatch are mentally challenged Wookies and earth is the Wookie asylum........


----------



## earlycuyler

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gigantopithecus...say that three times in a row.
> 
> I hear they're thriving in parts of Floridas marshlands.
> Some not so discreet...
> 
> View attachment 22533



Nope. Its my oldest boy running around bare foot.


----------



## April

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Uh,...*Yes*?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas


----------



## April

earlycuyler said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gigantopithecus...say that three times in a row.
> 
> I hear they're thriving in parts of Floridas marshlands.
> Some not so discreet...
> 
> View attachment 22533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Its my oldest boy running around bare foot.
Click to expand...


I think I found him..


----------



## laughinReaper

AngelsNDemons said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gigantopithecus...say that three times in a row.
> 
> I hear they're thriving in parts of Floridas marshlands.
> Some not so discreet...
> 
> View attachment 22533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Its my oldest boy running around bare foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I found him..
Click to expand...

Typical male.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--XjOQy6arQ&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]EXTREMELY SHOCKING BIGFOOT ENCOUNTER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Wildcard said:


> EXTREMELY SHOCKING BIGFOOT ENCOUNTER - YouTube



 

[ame=http://youtu.be/vvLPeMw0HCc]Messin' with Sasquatch Commercial - In the Middle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

cree man - Promoting, Advertising, Sharing everything Sasquatch*

The Best Videos! - Promoting, Advertising, Sharing everything Sasquatch*







I lived with the Cree Indians in Saskatchewan for three summers and they had a lot of feast fire stories about the "Windago".

Were they ever storytellers.


----------

